# Sternstunden an neuem Gewässer



## Brassehunter (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo !! 

Konnte heute ein mir unbekanntes Gewässer beangeln hatte gleich ein paar schöne Fische um netz . Hattet ihr auch schon mal so viel Glück gleich beim ersten ansitz . Morgen werde ich das Gewässer wieder besuchen . Bericht folgt .

MFG


----------



## bruno12 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



ey super geil, wann räuchern wir ?


----------



## Blanker (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

wie schwerr waren die fische?


----------



## Brassehunter (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Blanker schrieb:


> wie schwerr waren die fische?



Hallo 

Die Fische hatten ein Lebendgewicht von 16-32pfund .


----------



## Little-Carp-Hunte (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

was räuchern =((


----------



## Brassehunter (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Little-Carp-Hunte schrieb:


> was räuchern =((




Hallo 

was würdest du mit denn Fischen denn machen ? Ich hab anfang des Jahres einen von 34pf gehabt . Meine Oma hat denn dann zubereitet aber denn konnnte man wirklich nicht mehr essen . Gereuchert sind sie aber sehr lecker .


----------



## NorbertF (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Rofl, den Thread markier ich mir.


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Little-Carp-Hunte schrieb:


> was räuchern =((




Ich schätz mal die "Little Carps"!!!

Mann, Mann, Mann!#q

Ist dir bekannt, dass man Fische essen kann???

Wenn ich so Kommentare, wie deins lese, dann muss ich echt brechen!

Sorry, aber musste einfach raus.|gr:|gr:|gr:


@ Brassehunter,

dir ein digges Petri Heil!#6

Schön, wenn man an einem neuen Gewässer direkt Erfolg hat.:g
Hast mit deiner Köderstrategie wohl richtig gelegen...

Lass dir die Fische schmecken und die Spinner einfach labern!!!:vik:


----------



## Brassehunter (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @ Brassehunter,
> 
> dir ein digges Petri Heil!#6
> 
> ...




Danke dir für deine unterstützung ..


----------



## Little-Carp-Hunte (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

ja was ist denn bitte ist der Karpfen kein Edelfisch?! wie viele haste denn da..


----------



## Little-Carp-Hunte (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Meines wissens darf man nur 3 Stück mitnehmen

lg


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Little-Carp-Hunte schrieb:


> ja was ist denn bitte ist der Karpfen kein Edelfisch?! wie viele haste denn da..



Es gibt Gewässer, da dürfen fünf Karpfen entnommen werden!!!

Kenne bei uns drei Seen wo das so ist! Kann mir vorstellen, dass das auch wo anders so gehandhabt wird.|rolleyes

Also scheint dein Problem wohl wo anders zu liegen, he???

Wohl, weil einer vier deiner ach soooo heiligen "Carps" entnommen hat...#q#q#q


----------



## Little-Carp-Hunte (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Naja bei uns ist überall nur 3 Karpfen..


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Es gibt Gewässer, da dürfen fünf Karpfen entnommen werden!!!
> 
> Kenne bei uns drei Seen wo das so ist! Kann mir vorstellen, dass das auch wo anders so gehandhabt wird.|rolleyes
> 
> ...



In manchen Teichen vermehren sich Karpfen wie Karnikel. Sollte wohl bekannt sein, dass der "Carp" ein sehr fruchtbares Tierchen ist, oder?


----------



## Brassehunter (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Little-Carp-Hunte schrieb:


> Naja bei uns ist überall nur 3 Karpfen..



Hallo !!

Du bist doch nur einer von denn neidern die auch gerne so Fische fangen möchten . Auserdem darf man hier 5 fische mitnehmen . Zum Glück Angeln keine Karpfenangler hier die mir dann wieder schläge androhen .


----------



## Little-Carp-Hunte (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Neid xD es sind schöne Fische das ist kla.Aber weis nicht wer will so viel Fisch essen 50pfd oder was meist wird er sowieso weggeworfen..


lg


----------



## kulti007 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Little-Carp-Hunte schrieb:


> Neid xD es sind schöne Fische das ist kla.Aber weis nicht wer will so viel Fisch essen 50pfd oder was meist wird er sowieso weggeworfen..
> 
> 
> lg



das weißt du doch gar nicht #d


----------



## Brassehunter (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Little-Carp-Hunte schrieb:


> Neid xD es sind schöne Fische das ist kla.Aber weis nicht wer will so viel Fisch essen 50pfd oder was meist wird er sowieso weggeworfen..
> 
> 
> lg



Schon mal was von einfrieren gehört ? Und wenn alle man am Tisch sitzen Oma , Opa , Tante , Schwester usw. dann sind die genau richtig .


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



kulti007 schrieb:


> das weißt du doch gar nicht #d



Und genauso schaut's!!!:q

Es waren ja nicht 50 Pfund am Stück...|uhoh:

Vier Karpfen lassen sich wunderbar verwerten! Nach und nach!

Karpfenschinken ist äußerst legger und wird von ner Familie schnell weggefuttert.

@ Kleiner Karpfen Jäger,

deshalb besser erst mal überlegen, dem Kollegen vielleicht ein Petri wünschen und dir einfach deinen Teil denken!:m

Direkt Pöbeln = nix gut!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Brassehunter schrieb:


> Schon mal was von einfrieren gehört ? Und wenn alle man am Tisch sitzen Oma , Opa , Tante , Schwester usw. dann sind die genau richtig .




|muahah:

Zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke!!!:q


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Also das sind keine Stern sondern Horror Bilder!!!!

mensch, mensch, mensch:v:v:v


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Also das sind keine Stern sondern Horror Bilder!!!!
> 
> mensch, mensch, mensch:v:v:v




Juhu, der nächste Wasserschweinfanatiker!!!#6

Ihr seid echt die Besten.#q#q#q


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Wir sind wirklich die besten da haste recht!
nur da gibt es ein paar leute die das zerstörn!


----------



## raubfisch22 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

hallo brassehunter erst einmal petriheil zu deinen fischen aber 5 stück würde ich nicht mitnehmen hast schonmal dran gedacht wie es bald aussieht mit den fangerfolgen wenn es so weiter geht gibt es bald keine mehr aber villeicht ist es ja auch anders bei bei euch 
naja trotzdem schöne fische zum drillen sind es ja aber dann muß auch gut sein 
(nicht böse gemeint)


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

In Bayern und im Badischen Raum werden alljährlich hunderte von Karpfenteichenabgefischt!|bla::q
Aus diesen Teichen werden dann Fische geerntet, die ungefähr das gleiche Gewicht der vom Tröötersteller gefangenen Fische haben...
Diese armen "Carps" landen dann in unzähligen Haushalten auf dem Küchentisch!|bigeyes

Zeit für eine groß angelegte Demo von euch Behütern des ach sooo armen Wasserscheins, oder???#c

So was von brutal! Die essen alle "Carps"!!!

Die unschuldigen Mastschweinchen könnten doch sooo toll zum 40zig oder 50zig Pfünder abwachsen...


----------



## Carpkiller07 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Bei uns darf man zum Glück sogar nur 2 mitnehmen.
Pro Catch&Release!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Wir sind wirklich die besten da haste recht!
> nur da gibt es ein paar leute die das zerstörn!





OOOOOOHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!|bigeyes|uhoh:


:c:c:c:c

Eine Runde Mitleid für dich und deine Fanatikerzunft!


----------



## AltBierAngler (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

ich denke mir auch meinen Teil........4 mitnehmen, wennste das jedesmal machst das is der see bald leer! Ich knüppel auch nich alles ab, oder schmeiß alles wieder rein. Man sollte da ein wenig feinfühliger rangehen. Ich kann auch nur aus erfahrung sprechen das der Karpfen in dieser Größe nicht mehr am besten schmeckt. außerdem was habt ihr denn für Gefriertruhen?


----------



## Brassehunter (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Wir sind wirklich die besten da haste recht!
> nur da gibt es ein paar leute die das zerstörn!



Ihr seid wirklich die besten . Warum geht ihr überhaupt Karpfenangeln wenn ihr eure Fische eh immer wieder reinsetzt .

Meinst du das es denn Karpfen guttut wenn du sie immer wieder fängst . Und irgedwann wunderst du dich warum du die Fische nicht mehr fängst weil sie das ewige am Land sein nicht mitgemacht haben und zugrunde gehen  . 

Dann nehme ich sie lieber gleich mit .


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Hier kannst Du echt nxi mehr veröffentlichen... keine Bilder, keine Fänge, nix. An allem wird hier was zu meckern gefunden... #d

Also langsam nervt das mal wirklich. In jedem Thread dasselbe Spiel...



Fakt ist:
Es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund fürs Angeln, außer dem Nahrungserwerb!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Leute wo sind wir gelandet? Bei der Schlachtestation? Ist mir jetzt egal was ihr hier sagt aber einer hätte doch auch gereicht. Und ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass wenn er das nächste mal hingeht und was fängt, die Tiefkühltruhe noch voller wird. Ein Petri hätte er bekommen wenn er sich mit der Entnahme auf einen oder maximal 2 kleinere beschränkt hätte aber dafür habe ich kein Verständnis. Sowas schadet nicht nur dem Ruf der Angler sondern auch dem Fischbestand. Tut mir Leid Leute aber keiner, der nicht massenweise verschenkt brauch so viel Fisch.


----------



## bennie (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

kindergarten


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



raubfisch22 schrieb:


> hallo brassehunter erst einmal petriheil zu deinen fischen aber 5 stück würde ich nicht mitnehmen hast schonmal dran gedacht wie es bald aussieht mit den fangerfolgen wenn es so weiter geht gibt es bald keine mehr aber villeicht ist es ja auch anders bei bei euch
> naja trotzdem schöne fische zum drillen sind es ja aber dann muß auch gut sein
> (nicht böse gemeint)




Ich kann mir ganz ehrlich nicht vorstellen, dass er jeden Tag das Maximum an Fischen fängt, geschweigen denn mitnimmt...#c

Und soviel Menschenverstand haben wohl die Meisten!

Und wer eben diesen Verstand nicht besitzt, den werdet ihr hier garantiert auch nicht bekehren.#d

Deshalb, lasst ihn doch einfach seine Sternstunde posten und gut is...:q:m


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

ich glaub wir sollten darüber nix mehr sagen!
jeder wie er will. Ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen, wie man einen 30 Pfund Karpfen tothaut! der lebt schon voll lange und wühlt nur im Schlamm!

Der nächste Mod sollte das ding dicht machen!!


----------



## Brassehunter (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Carpkiller07 schrieb:


> Bei uns darf man zum Glück sogar nur 2 mitnehmen.
> Pro Catch&Release!!!


 
Catch&Release ist in Deutschland verboten und wird es auch immer bleiben . Und warum Glück das man nur Zwei mitnehmen darf ? Frag doch nächstes mal deinen Karpfen denn du ablichtest was er von deinen fingern hält mit denn du ihn auf den Arm nimmst . Bestimmt wird er dir sagen danke das du mich gefangen hast und wieder frei lässt .


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Hier kannst Du echt nxi mehr veröffentlichen... keine Bilder, keine Fänge, nix. An allem wird hier was zu meckern gefunden... #d
> 
> Also langsam nervt das mal wirklich. In jedem Thread dasselbe Spiel...
> 
> ...





|good:|good:|good:

Ganz genau das ist es, warum immer weniger Fänge gepostet werden!


Aber wie Bennie schon richtig gesagt hat, es ist einfach Kindergartengezanke...


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> ich glaub wir sollten darüber nix mehr sagen!
> jeder wie er will. Ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen, wie man einen 30 Pfund Karpfen tothaut! der lebt schon voll lange und wühlt nur im Schlamm!
> 
> Der nächste Mod sollte das ding dicht machen!!



Wie gut, dass du hier nicht das Sagen hast....#6#6#6


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Guten Abend an Alle,
ich verstehe nur eins nicht,
er erzählt von seinen Sternstunden und seinen Karpfen die er mit genommen hat!
Wem das nicht gefällt der soll sich doch seinen Teil denken und einfach nicht schreiben!
Einer der ihm ein dickes petri geben will der sollte als einziger schreiben!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Alex.k (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Petri dir, viel Erfolg weiter, nimm soviel wie Du tragen kannst und soviel wie Du es für RICHTIG hälst. Nur halte dich an die Gesetze. 
In jedem neuen Thread wo jemand seine Fische vorstellt muss so ein C&R- Freak immer wieder seine Meinung äußern. Idiotisch.!

Jeder entscheidet selbst über die Verwertung des Fisches.!

Gruß


----------



## Brassehunter (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Leute wo sind wir gelandet? Bei der Schlachtestation? Ist mir jetzt egal was ihr hier sagt aber einer hätte doch auch gereicht. Und ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass wenn er das nächste mal hingeht und was fängt, die Tiefkühltruhe noch voller wird. Ein Petri hätte er bekommen wenn er sich mit der Entnahme auf einen oder maximal 2 kleinere beschränkt hätte aber dafür habe ich kein Verständnis. Sowas schadet nicht nur dem Ruf der Angler sondern auch dem Fischbestand. Tut mir Leid Leute aber keiner, der nicht massenweise verschenkt brauch so viel Fisch.



Warum sind wir Angler denn so in verruf wegen denn Karpfenanglern die ihre Zweite Wohnung für mehrer Tage Wochen aufbauen 100Kg Futter einbringen Schnürre legen üsw.

Und was soll ich bitte schön machen wenn ich keine Kleinen Karpfen fange ? Ich besitze auch keine Abhamatte wo ich dann die fische schonend vom haken denn sie bis zum schlund eingesaugt haben wieder befreien könnte . Dann tut es mir leid ich werde denn Fisch von seinen Quallen lieber gleich erlösen .

MFG


----------



## Little-Carp-Hunte (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

hoffentlich werden sie dir nicht schmecken .Die armen Tiere



lg


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass du hier nicht das Sagen hast....#6#6#6


 
Wie gut das bei dir acuh nicht zutrifft!
udn von mir aus schlachte doch deine Rüssler ab mir doch egal!


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Little-Carp-Hunte schrieb:


> hoffentlich werden sie dir nicht schmecken .Die armen Tiere
> 
> 
> 
> lg


 

Genau so sehe ich das auch! die sollen sonst wo wieder rauskommen...................................................


----------



## Fishzilla (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Mal eine Frage nebenbei.
Kennt einer von euch ein anderes gutes Anglerboard, wo so ein Scheiß nicht abgeht.
Vielleicht sind ja all die anderen "Gegangenen" auch dort.
Über eine Nachricht wäre ich dankbar.
Weitermachen und bitte bitte nicht um Schließung winseln.


----------



## Little-Carp-Hunte (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

genau!!!


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

volltreffer#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Brassehunter (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich das auch! die sollen sonst wo wieder rauskommen...................................................



Und als nächstes ist dein Hausgewässer drann . :m:m|supergri

Ich verstehe es nicht . Was macht ihr eigentlich wenn eure Karpfen ach was schreib ich Götter eines Natürlichen todes sterben ? Trauert ihr dann am Gewässer ?


----------



## bennie (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

manche leute werden mir hier einfach zu peinlich, kein wunder wieso man sich ausm board immer weiter zurückzieht.


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Wie gut das bei dir acuh nicht zutrifft!
> udn von mir aus schlachte doch deine Rüssler ab mir doch egal!



|muahah:|peinlich|muahah:

Ich hab hier nicht nach Schließung gerufen...#d

Um Gottes Willen möchte ich in dem Zirkus hier auch nicht das Sagen haben!|uhoh:
Dafür wäre mir meine Zeit zu schade.

Außerdem solltest du lesen... (und schreiben lernen)!

Ich habe keinen Karpfen geschlachtet, nur Petri gesagt. 
So macht man das im Normalfall, wenn ein Angler stolz seinen Fang zeigt!:q

Kritik kannst du immer gerne schreiben, aber wenn dann als PN!!! Ist nämlich besser, weil persönlicher und nix "doof" öffentlich...


----------



## schrauber78 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

also als erstes mal ein dickes PETRI an BASSEHUNTER. 
so einen tag will ich auch mal erleben...

ist euch mal aufgefallen, das es voll die kinnings sind, die einem kollegen hier den fang vermiesen wollen???? deren meinung wär mir doch voll am A**** vorbei gegangen. (dat soll nicht heissen, das ich was gegen euch habe)

ich wär jecht schön doof, wenn ich einen karpfen gefangen hab ihn wieder rein zu schmeissen, wenn er maßig ist und ich die max.-menge nicht erreicht hätte. 
ok alle fische nehme ich auch nicht mit, aber so oft fange ich keine karpfen. da sieht es bei hecht, zander und co. schon anders aus.


----------



## bounceya (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Angeln um die Fische zu essen ist der einzige vernünftige Grund zu angeln.  

Angeln nur aus Freude um Fische zu drillen.... nur ********.....

C&R Gesetz.... was meint ihr wieso es solche Gesetze gibt???


----------



## Little-Carp-Hunte (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Naja C&R wird auch noch in Deutschland kommen=)))


lg


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> also als erstes mal ein dickes PETRI an BASSEHUNTER.
> so einen tag will ich auch mal erleben...
> 
> ist euch mal aufgefallen, das es voll die kinnings sind, die einem kollegen hier den fang vermiesen wollen???? deren meinung wär mir doch voll am A**** vorbei gegangen.
> ...




Yo, du hast eigentlich vollkommen Recht!
Die Meinung von den Jungs geht mir ja im Allgemeinen voll am ..... vorbei, aber ist dir mal aufgefallen, dass sich die Plagen auf jeden Trööt zum Karpfenangeln wie die elendigen Schmeissfliegen stürzen???
Und dann mit den kleinen Fingerchen drohend wackeln, wenn einer sich erdreistet zu sagen, dass er den Götterfisch "Carp" abgeschlagen hat!

Irgendwann kann man es nicht mehr lesen....


----------



## Carp4Fun (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Oh mein Gott, das geht hier ja zu wie im Chat. Ich mach mir dann mal das zweite Krombacher auf und verfolge die nächsten Postings mit Spannung. Da geht ja bestimmt noch Einiges!:m

@Brassehunter:
Petri zur Sternstunde...


----------



## Brassehunter (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Little-Carp-Hunte schrieb:


> Naja C&R wird auch noch in Deutschland kommen=)))
> 
> 
> lg



Warumm nenne mir bitte einen Grund !! Dann wird ehr das Angeln an bestimmten Gewässer Verboten damit der Fisch bestand sich erholen kann .


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Ich glaube das jeder von uns schonmal etwas gemacht hat was man nicht machen darf!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Little-Carp-Hunte (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

In Holland ist es auch schon jedenfalls in denn Gebieten wo ich Fische =)


lg


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Carp4Fun schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, das geht hier ja zu wie im Chat. Ich mach mir dann mal das zweite Krombacher auf und verfolge die nächsten Postings mit Spannung. Da geht ja bestimmt noch Einiges!:m
> 
> @Brassehunter:
> Petri zur Sternstunde...




Prost!!!:q#g


----------



## schrauber78 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

*sofareinschiebundchipsaufreiss*


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Ich trinke meinen Ice Tea  |muahah: |wavey:!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Ich glaube das jeder von uns schonmal etwas gemacht hat was man nicht machen darf!
> 
> mfg Marvin




|bigeyes
Wie meinste das denn jetzt???

#t|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden

Find deine Ansichten echt gut!!!#6


----------



## Brassehunter (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Ich glaube das jeder von uns schonmal etwas gemacht hat was man nicht machen darf!
> 
> mfg Marvin



Sicher bei Rot über die Ampel usw. aber du gehst zum Angeln mit der vorraussetzung deine Fische alle wieder freizulassen . C&R wird in Deutschland nicht kommen wir sollen doch froh sein das wir überhaupt so gut wie ohne einschrenckungen angeln dürfen .:vik:


----------



## Alex.k (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Wieso das Thema hier so zugemüllt wird, verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## schrauber78 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Yo, du hast eigentlich vollkommen Recht!
> Die Meinung von den Jungs geht mir ja im Allgemeinen voll am ..... vorbei, aber ist dir mal aufgefallen, dass sich die Plagen auf jeden Trööt zum Karpfenangeln wie die elendigen Schmeissfliegen stürzen???
> Und dann mit den kleinen Fingerchen drohend wackeln, wenn einer sich erdreistet zu sagen, dass er den Götterfisch "Carp" abgeschlagen hat!
> 
> Irgendwann kann man es nicht mehr lesen....


 
da merkt man(n) mal wieder, dass sie noch die füsse bei muttern untern tisch schieben und nicht wissen, was das leben kostet und das ein gefangener fisch ein willkommener zusatz für die speisekarte ist...

*prostsag*


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> *sofareinschiebundchipsaufreiss*



"Stellt eine Schüssel mit Salsa Dip hin":m

Dazu kredenzt er noch ein paar Flaschen kühle Cerveca...:q


----------



## Brassehunter (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Little-Carp-Hunte schrieb:


> In Holland ist es auch schon jedenfalls in denn Gebieten wo ich Fische =)
> 
> 
> lg



wie du schon schreibst in Holland aber nicht in deutschland . Aderes Land andere Gesetze oder haben wir auch bald Coffeshops in Deutschland :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Brassehunter schrieb:


> wie du schon schreibst in Holland aber nicht in deutschland . Aderes Land andere Gesetze oder haben wir auch bald Coffeshops in Deutschland :q




Also ich trinke gern Kaffee...:q

Und Tschibo gibbet doch auch hier, brauchst doch deshalb nicht zu den Oranjes!!!|uhoh:


----------



## schrauber78 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Brassehunter schrieb:


> haben wir auch bald Coffeshops in Deutschland :q


 
ein paar kumpel von mir würden sich sicher freuen.


btw. wär dann der anbau von gras auch legal? dann könnt ich mir die grassamen selbst anbauen und müsste sie nicht im laden kaufen...


----------



## Angelmati (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Angler die ihre Fische nur zum spaß fangen und diese wieder oft halb lebend bzw. tot ins wasser setzen gehören nicht ans wasser!!! Klar nimmt man nicht jeden fisch mit aber jeden wieder schwimmen zulassen um sich am drill zuerfreuen ist echt nicht OK!!


       PETRI zum FANG!!!!!!!!! Echt klasse fische


----------



## Carp4Fun (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Wieso das Thema hier so zugemüllt wird, verstehe ich nicht.



Vielleicht aus Deeskalationsgründen?#c

@MFT-Dirk:
Prost zurück!!!:vik:


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> Wie meinste das denn jetzt???
> 
> #t|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden
> ...



Damit meine ich das es Quatsch ist das hier welche sagen :"Nur das ihr es wisst C&R ist verboten blababa".
Ich glaube nicht das es einen Angler gibt der jedes Rotuagen und einfach jeden Fisch mitnimmt!!!
In erster Hinsicht ist Richtig Fische mit zunehmen(wenn man sie verwerten kann)wenn man die Fische nicht verwerten kann dann setzt man sie zurück!
Mein "Lehrer" bei dem ich die Angelprüfung gemacht hab hat immer gesagt:"Wer angeln geht muss seine Fische mitnehmen".Dann hbae ich ihn mal gefragt:"Was ist den wenn ich den Fisch nicht verwerten kann oder kein Fisch essen mag".Dann meinte er,das ich dann nie wieder angeln gehen dürfe!Er meint auch das er jedes Rotauge was Maß hat mitnimmt!Diese Einstellung ist mir einfach zu Gesetzes Treu!#q#q#q

mfg Marvin


----------



## gründler (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Es ist nur noch Arm,alle am maulen,alles besser wissen,aber Futter für die Krähen liefern.



Ps:keine weiteren Coments.


----------



## Brassehunter (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Damit meine ich das es Quatsch ist das hier welche sagen :"Nur das ihr es wisst C&R ist verboten blababa".
> Ich glaube nicht das es einen Angler gibt der jedes Rotuagen und einfach jeden Fisch mitnimmt!!!
> In erster Hinsicht ist Richtig Fische mit zunehmen(wenn man sie verwerten kann)wenn man die Fische nicht verwerten kann dann setzt man sie zurück!
> Mein "Lehrer" bei dem ich die Angelprüfung gemacht hab hat immer gesagt:"Wer angeln geht muss seine Fische mitnehmen".Dann hbae ich ihn mal gefragt:"Was ist den wenn ich den Fisch nicht verwerten kann oder kein Fisch essen mag".Dann meinte er,das ich dann nie wieder angeln gehen dürfe!Er meint auch das er jedes Rotauge was Maß hat mitnimmt!Diese Einstellung ist mir einfach zu Gesetzes Treu!#q#q#q
> ...




|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:#d#d#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q

Was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen das du nur wegen deiner Lust am Drill zum Angeln gehst ?  Die Karpfen tun mir echt leid dann sollte man sie lieber garnicht beangeln .


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Habe ich doch nicht gesagt!
Ich nehme auch Fische mit aber Karpfen schmeckt mir nicht sogut und erst recht nicht ein 15kg Karpfen!
was soll ich mit so einem Vieh in der Küche?
Räucherofen habe ich nicht!
Einen Portions Karpfen von 3-6kg nehme ich mal für meine Tante/Oma mit!
Zander ist für mich das geilste :l:l:l!
Finde dein Reaktion ziemlich unangemeßen da jeder seine Meinung hat  #q#q:c#d#d!

Nur wer in seinem Kopf sowas hier stehen hat Ich hau alles aufen Kopf mir egal was ich damit mache und wenn mir kurz vorm verderben des Fisches nichts einfällt Mülltone!! den versteh ich nicht!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Brassehunter (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

@ Spinn&Jerk 

Was ist mit dem Karpfen denn du im Profilbild hast . Stell dir mal vor der hätte gezappelt und so wie du ihn hälst weren deine Finger ganz schnell in denn Kiemen gewessen . Hättest denn auch wieder zurückgesetzt ? 

Ich Angel nun mal wie ich das für richtig halte lass mich doch . Und wenn du meinst du müstest angeln um zu Drillen kannst das auch gerne machen .


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Damit meine ich das es Quatsch ist das hier welche sagen :"Nur das ihr es wisst C&R ist verboten blababa".
> Ich glaube nicht das es einen Angler gibt der jedes Rotuagen und einfach jeden Fisch mitnimmt!!!
> In erster Hinsicht ist Richtig Fische mit zunehmen(wenn man sie verwerten kann)wenn man die Fische nicht verwerten kann dann setzt man sie zurück!
> Mein "Lehrer" bei dem ich die Angelprüfung gemacht hab hat immer gesagt:"Wer angeln geht muss seine Fische mitnehmen".Dann hbae ich ihn mal gefragt:"Was ist den wenn ich den Fisch nicht verwerten kann oder kein Fisch essen mag".Dann meinte er,das ich dann nie wieder angeln gehen dürfe!Er meint auch das er jedes Rotauge was Maß hat mitnimmt!Diese Einstellung ist mir einfach zu Gesetzes Treu!#q#q#q
> ...





Ich knüppel lange nicht jeden maßigen Fisch ab...
Hechte und Karpfen schon gar nicht (nur im Notfall oder halt für nen Schinken).
Alles was Übergröße hat (sprich kapital ist) glitscht mir auch meist wieder aus den Fingern!
Aber ein Zander oder Dorsch, der 70 - 90 Zentimeter ist und damit von mir als schmackhaft betrachtet wird, der kommt mit in die Küche. Da kenn ich garnix!!!
Das selbe gilt für Salmoniden und Barsche, was Maß hat kommt mit heim...

Wer also hier in unserm Land (BRD nix NL) einen maßigen Fisch fängt, egal welchen, der soll bitte auch selbst entscheiden dürfen, ob er ihn mitnimmt! Ohne sich bei einer Fangmeldung als irgendein Gezeter anhören zu müssen!
Und Mutmaßungen über Verwertung des Fanges anzustellen, die finde ich superarm.

In diesen Sinne, gute Nacht allerseits!#h|gaehn:


----------



## gründler (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Eins muß Ich noch los werden.
Angler die von Leid Schmerz usw reden,sollten sich mal fragen ob Sie ihr Hobby nicht verfehlt haben.Einige Schlaumeier sollten mal Googeln,da würden Sie Studien und Forschungsberichte finden die das Thema Schmerz,Leid bei Fischen behandeln.Und bis jetzt ist es keinen Forscher,Dr.oder Prof.gelungen Schmerz oder Leid bei Fischen fest zu stellen.Bis jetzt wurden nur Streßhormone nachgewiesen mehr nicht.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Du verstehst es nicht!
1.Der Karpfen ist nicht nahe der Kiemen gehalten!
2.Vor mir liegt eine riesige Abhaakmatte so schnell wie ich den sanft dahin gelegt hätte kannst du garnicht gucken !
3.Sehe ich das genau wie MFT Dirk Zander ist meine Essfisch nummer 1,Karpfen schmeckt mir nicht!
4.Falls ein karpfen Hecht u.s.w verletzt wird und es schlimm ist wird er mitgenommen!Jetzt fragst du dich bestimmt was machste den wenn du den Fisch nicht los wirst!?Dann nehme ich ihn mit und probiere ihn "los zu werden" verschenken u.s.w!

mfg Marvin #q


----------



## Fischpaule (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Moin
Was ist denn hier los.....
Da postet jemand seinen klasse Fang (Ein dickes Petri dazu), den er bestimmt nicht so oft im Jahr hat und es scheint ja klar zu sein, dass die Tiere nicht im Müll verschwinden sondern verzehrt werden und da wird gleich so ein Theater drum gemacht...
In Deutschland werden jährlich 15.000 Tonnen Karpfen verarbeitet und wenn hier jemand ein paar Stück mit heim nimmt fließen gleich die Tränen...
Der Karpfen ist der einzige Fisch, wo ich mir bei der Entnahme überhaupt keinen Kopf machen würde, weil hier mit Sicherheit kein Besatzproblem besteht.

Gruß, der Fischpaule |wavey:


----------



## Anglerfreak (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

So, als erstes mal ein dickes PETRI ! echt klasse Fänge !
Leider hab ich es auch schon erlebt, dass man sich tierisch über seinen Fang freut und denn nur dumm angelabert wird von wegen der schmeckt nicht ... den musst du wieder zurück setzen ... bla bla bla ... sowas bringt mich einfach auf die Palme! Ich kann das einfach nicht verstehen! #d Sobald jemand nen großen Karpfen mit nach Hause nimmt, wird derjenige gleich angelabert. Als ob Karpfen die aller heiligsten Fische wären. Das ist aber nur bei Karpfen so. Sorry Leute, aber so ein C&R Gelaber regt mich einfach auf! #q#q#d

mfg. Anglerfreak


----------



## NorbertF (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Das ist nicht nur bei Karpfen so, du kennst nur die "falschen" Leute 
Ich labere alle blöd an wegen Hechten und Zandern hehe


----------



## Fischpaule (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

mmmmh, lecker, Hechte und Zander nehme ich neben Karpfen auch gern mit :q


----------



## Fishzilla (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nur bei Karpfen so, du kennst nur die "falschen" Leute
> * Ich labere alle blöd an wegen Hechten und Zandern* hehe



Das ist mir bei dir noch nie aufgefallen.|muahah:


----------



## Anglerfreak (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Das stimmt... Hier bei mir in der Nähe in einem Verein wird man auch dumm angelabert wenn man nen Zander mitnimmt. Und immer hat jemand anders die Schuld. Erst waren es die Leute aus dem Nachbarort und jetzt sind es die Senioren und Rentner :q
Aber hier im AB geht es bei C&R fast immer nur um Karpfen... In dem Angelverein geht es jetzt leider auch so langsam los mit dem C&R Gelaber... Wenn man davon erzählt dass man zum ersten mal zwei große Karpfen gefangen hat, kommt als erstes die Frage: Die hast du doch aber wieder schonend zurückgesetzt oder? Es ist immer das selbe... Kein Wunder, dass man hier immer weniger Fangberichte ließt... Da vergeht einem irgendwann die Lust auf's Angeln :-(

mfg. Anglerfreak


----------



## NorbertF (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Das wird langsam aber sicher mein Lieblingsthread. Ich lieg echt unterm Tisch


----------



## Fischpaule (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das wird langsam aber sicher mein Lieblingsthread. Ich lieg echt unterm Tisch



Das glaub ich gern, konnte es auch nicht fassen beim lesen..


----------



## shimanocarp (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Und ich kann nur wieder die frage stellen, warum wird so ein thread im karpfenforum zugelassen? Männer laut einiger erfahrungswerte im Forum kann ich euch nur raten haltet den Mund.Die C&R Angler sind nicht in der Lage euch an der
Front zu unterstützen. Anscheinend hab ich mich getäuscht. Ein Karpfenthread hat rein gar nichts mit reinem carphunting zutun. Und laut den Berichten von foolishfarmer die mir erst die Begeisterung und dann die Tränen ins Gesicht führte. Muss ich davon ausgehen, dass auch sein PB seiner gerechten Verwertung zugute gekommen ist. Um unser Seelenheil Willen: "Moderator unterscheide bitte zwischen Karpfenanglern und carphuntern"


----------



## fantazia (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



shimanocarp schrieb:


> Und ich kann nur wieder die frage stellen, warum wird so ein thread im karpfenforum zugelassen? Männer laut einiger erfahrungswerte im Forum kann ich euch nur raten haltet den Mund.Die C&R Angler sind nicht in der Lage euch an der
> Front zu unterstützen. Anscheinend hab ich mich getäuscht. Ein Karpfenthread hat rein gar nichts mit reinem carphunting zutun. Und laut den Berichten von foolishfarmer die mir erst die Begeisterung und dann die Tränen ins Gesicht führte. Muss ich davon ausgehen, dass auch sein PB seiner gerechten Verwertung zugute gekommen ist. Um unser Seelenheil Willen: "Moderator unterscheide bitte zwischen Karpfenanglern und carphuntern"


ja die bösen karpfenangler.aber die guten "carphunter" machen alles richtig.sone ******** habe ich lange nich mehr gelesen.betreibe zwar selber c&r aber das soll jeder so machen wie er es für richtig hält.solange man sich an die gesetze hält.bei so intoleranten fanatikern wie dir isses kein wunder das "carphunter" teilweise son schlechten ruf haben...........


----------



## Blauzahn (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



shimanocarp schrieb:


> Um unser Seelenheil Willen: "Moderator unterscheide bitte zwischen Karpfenanglern und carphuntern"


 
Carp*hunter* = Karpfen*jäger* 
sagt doch schon sehr viel aus.
Was hat das mit *Angeln* zu tun?

Gruß,
René


----------



## fantazia (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Carp*hunter* = Karpfen*jäger*
> sagt doch schon sehr viel aus.
> Was hat das mit *Angeln* zu tun?
> 
> ...


carphunter sind die besseren menschen:q.


----------



## Vertico (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

muß jetzt auch meinen senf dazu geben , bei dem b...... geschreibe tut mir der a..... weh das ist doch alles krank was ihr schreibt trefft euch alle in der gummi zelle und klärt das


----------



## Angelmati (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Vertico schrieb:


> muß jetzt auch meinen senf dazu geben , bei dem b...... geschreibe tut mir der a..... weh das ist doch alles krank was ihr schreibt trefft euch alle in der gummi zelle und klärt das


 

was soll das den???#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## robi_N (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Petri Heil und guten Hunger!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Vertico schrieb:


> muß jetzt auch meinen senf dazu geben , bei dem b...... geschreibe tut mir der a..... weh das ist doch alles krank was ihr schreibt trefft euch alle in der gummi zelle und klärt das



Wirklich sehr gewählte Ausdrücke,gut überlegt!
Gott |uhoh:!

#q#q#q

So langsam sind wir an der Grenze wo es unangenehm wird!

Vielleicht kann ich damit hier alles regeln!
1.Petri zum Fänger mach was du für richtig hälst nur bitte verwerte die Fische auch!
2.Alle C&R "Übertreiber" geben einfach Ruhe weil es doch keinen Sinn hat meint ihr étwa nur weil ihr in anmeckert nimmt er nächstes mal keine mehr mit?
3.Jeder kann und soll selbst endscheiden ändern könnenw ir meistens eh nichts! #h#h#h

mfg Marvin


----------



## PROLOGIC (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Mann oh Mann

manche Leute hier scheinen schwere Komplexe zu haben:v

@MFT-Dirk:



> Lass dir die Fische schmecken und die Spinner einfach labern!!!


 
Ich geb dir gleich nen Spinner! Solltest ein bischen auf deine Tonart achten|gr:

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## schrauber78 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Mann oh Mann
> 
> manche Leute hier scheinen schwere Komplexe zu haben:v
> 
> ...


 
aber wo er (MFT_Dirk) recht hat...

und wenn du dich persönlich angegriffen fühlst, dann bist du selbst schuld


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> aber wo er recht hat...
> 
> und wenn du dich persönlich angegriffen fühlst, dann bist du selbst schuld



|good:|good:|good:

mfg Marvin


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Wenn hier irgendwelche Typen meinen sie müssten jedem Karpfen aufn Kopf  hauen denn solllen sie das machen! aber sie sollen nicht beim Vorstand betteln, weil da bald keine mehr drin sind!

Unsere Teiche sind sehr klein!!!! 

Weiß nicht wie es bei euch ist!!

Aber die Bilder am Anfang des Threads, da kommt mir echt was hoch!!


----------



## Sirrel (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Aber die Bilder am Anfang des Threads, da kommt mir echt was hoch!!


Mir auch, Neid ;-)

Ich glaube, das ist auch bei vielen hier das Hauptproblem......


Petri zu den schönen Fischen, lass sie dir schmecken.

Immer druff!


Sirrel


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

am liebsten würde ich sie dir jetzt um die ***************** !!


----------



## Sirrel (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

Schön, dass du genau meinen Vorurteilen gegenüber 14 und 15 Jährigen Forenusern entsprichst.#6


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

ich sag zu dem Thread einfach nichts mehr!!!


----------



## Wizard2 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> ich sag zu dem Thread einfach nichts mehr!!!



ist evtl auch besser! jedem so wie er es für richtig hält. und er schrieb ja auch sternstunden, wird also auch nicht alle tage 4 carps entnehmen
bin zwar auch c&rler aber ab und an nehm ich mir auch mal nen fisch mit
leben und leben lassen (auf die einstellung bezogen, nicht unbedingt auf den fisch#d)

achja ein petri von mir!


----------



## Angelmati (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> ich sag zu dem Thread einfach nichts mehr!!!


 

 Gut so den deine postings hier nerven übertrieben|uhoh:#d#q#q


----------



## Little-Carp-Hunte (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

deine auch!!!


----------



## Angelmati (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Little-Carp-Hunte schrieb:


> deine auch!!!


|schild-g
Achsooooooo tut mir echt sorry|abgelehn


----------



## Sirrel (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Little-Carp-Hunte schrieb:


> deine auch!!!



|muahah:


Wie geil......damit bedienst also auch du mein Vorurteil....grandios!

Wir sollten uns mal alle an nen Tisch setzen und das dann ausdiskutieren, mal sehen wer dann die Klappe aufmacht ;-)


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*

@ Carpcatcher,
kannst du dich auch gewählter ausdrücken?
Du immer mit deinen nicht angemeßenen Ausdrücken die du mit Sternchen schmückst#d#d#d!

mfg Marvin #h


----------



## Angelmati (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Sirrel schrieb:


> |muahah:
> 
> 
> Wie geil......damit bedienst also auch du mein Vorurteil....grandios!
> ...


|good: genau


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> ich sag zu dem Thread einfach nichts mehr!!!


Hat aber gedauert, bis Du zu dieser Erkenntniss gelangt bist?!? 
Wenn Dir etwas nicht passt (das gilt hier im übrigen für die meisten), kannst Du Deinen Unmut ja vielleicht mal kundtun - aber doch nicht gleich 10mal hintereinander! #d
Hat ja nun jeder verstanden hier, dass es auch angler gibt die JEDEN Fisch zurücksetzen. Deswegen muss es ja aber noch lange nicht JEDER so machen, oder?
Wie gesagt: *Es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund fürs Angeln, außer dem Nahrungserwerb!*

Es wäre auch an der Zeit, dass im Karpfenfänge-Tröt gnadenlos gelöscht wird - bis eben auf die Fang-Posts. Wäre erstens viel übersichtlicher, zweitens gäb´s weniger Streit und drittens hätte es ein Ende mit der ewigen Beitragspammerei ("Petri" etc.). |uhoh:


----------



## Macker (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gewässer*

Also ich finde das Karpfenforum geil.#6
Da kann man sich schön die Zeit vertreiben und sich wundern über was ihr euch so aufregt.
Leute der Junge hat den Tag seines bisherigen Anglerlebens gehabt gönnt es ihm doch einfach.
Also von mir ein Dickes Petri.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Wizard2 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> ...*Es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund fürs Angeln, außer dem Nahrungserwerb!*
> 
> ...




naja also wegen dem nahrungserwerb allein bin ich noch nicht angeln gegangen. für mich ist es eher ein hobby, meist in ruhiger und schöner natur, die ich beim fischen genieße.
das dabei ab und an ein leckerer fisch mit nach hause darf ist eher 4-5 rangig. aber das ist halt meine meinug.


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gewässer*

Moin Paddy,


> *Es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund fürs Angeln, außer dem Nahrungserwerb!*


Sorry für die Erbsenzählerei, aber soganz stimmt das m.E. nicht.Zu 100% umgesetzt würde das bedeuten das nur die Leute angelgehen dürften die den selbst gefangenen Fisch zum überleben (nahrungstechnisch gesehen) brauchen.In Prozenten gesehen wäre das sicher bei der Masse an Anglern im einstelligen Bereich.


@all,
Angeln ist Hobby , ein Hobby soll Spaß machen , das dann noch was nebenbei für den heimischen Kochtopf abfällt , ist sicherlich ein positiver und ein gewollter "Nebeneffekt". Der Hauptgrund für die Angelei und für jedes andere Hobby ist und bleibt der Spaßfaktor an der Ausübung des selbigen.
*Das wir alle ( egal ob C&R oder Kochtopf)* unseren Spaß auf Kosten einer lebenden Kreatur haben , ist zwar ein harter Vorwurf aber leider war. War ist auch das es Leute gibt die es immer wieder versuchen uns daraus ein Strick zu drehen.Dummerweiser liefern wir durch unser Verhalten am Wasser und die Art der Durchführung diesen Leuten immer wieder aufs neue die passende Munition.Mitdenken und Weitsicht ist eher Mangelwahre.......


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> naja also wegen dem nahrungserwerb allein bin ich noch nicht angeln gegangen.


Du, ich würde mal behaupten, das ist hier bei jedem so (mir eingeschlossen). Ich wollte damit auch nur mal die praktische (gesetzliche) Seite beleuchten... mal als Gegenargument zu den ganzen "nix-Fisch-tot-hau"-Sympathisanten. |supergri



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Sorry für die Erbsenzählerei, aber soganz stimmt das m.E. nicht.Zu 100% umgesetzt würde das bedeuten das nur die Leute angelgehen dürften die den selbst gefangenen Fisch zum überleben (nahrungstechnisch gesehen) brauchen.In Prozenten gesehen wäre das sicher bei der Masse an Anglern im einstelligen Bereich.


Was schreibst im Konjunktiv? Das ist sogar definitiv so!
Aber Hobby ist eben kein vernünftiger Grund. Rein aus Sicht der Natur (und damit der Lobby der Naturschütze, die uns Anglern ja allzu oft an den Karren wollen), gibt es eben außer dem Nahrungserwerb keine Notwendigkeit. Die Diskussion an sich hatten wir aber schonmal...


----------



## hotte50 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Es wäre auch an der Zeit, dass im Karpfenfänge-Tröt gnadenlos gelöscht wird - bis eben auf die Fang-Posts. Wäre erstens viel übersichtlicher, zweitens gäb´s weniger Streit und drittens hätte es ein Ende mit der ewigen Beitragspammerei ("Petri" etc.). |uhoh:



das ist mir auch dazu eingefallen. Ist ja lustig, was hier abgeht. Selten ein Thema gelesen, in dem so massiv gepöbelt und beleidigt wird. Da habe ich mich doch beim Lesen gleich dreimal am Kaffee verschluckt. Wen kann ich den jetzt haftbar machen weil meine Tastatur versaut ist...|kopfkrat 

Entweder haben die Mods alle Wochenendurlaub oder aber es ist ihnen nicht wertig genug......weil es ja eben nur Karpfen sind...ach was......die Jungs müssen sich von den letzten Grabenkämpfen hier erholen...

....in anderen Bereichen schlagen sie da doch auch Gnadenlos zu...

ich weiß schon warum ich hier keine meiner Fänge Poste.....#6


----------



## grintz (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gewässer*

Ist ja geiler als in der Muppetshow... #6
PETRI zu den ,,Carps,, , entschuldigen Kapfen ! Lass sie dir schmecken, geräuchert ne Delikatesse *mmmmhhhh*


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gwewässer*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Entweder haben die Mods alle Wochenendurlaub ...


Oder auch längeren "Urlaub", wenn man die jüngsten Geschichten so liest! |rolleyes   Vielleicht sind ganz einfach nicht mehr genug Mods da??? :q 
_*duck-und-wech*_


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gewässer*



> Die Diskussion an sich hatten wir aber schonmal...


Jo Paddy , hatten wir schon.............


> Vielleicht sind ganz einfach nicht mehr genug Mods da??? :q


Wie kann mann nur sooooooooo gemein sein.....*LOL*




> Ist ja geiler als in der Muppetshow... #6


Richtig geil wirds erst wenn die Bestände , egal welcher Art, im Keller sind oder der Gesetzgeber ne paar neue Einschränkungen erlassen hat.Die Wölfe hör ich schon heulen......................


----------



## Fischpaule (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gewässer*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Richtig geil wirds erst wenn die Bestände , egal welcher Art, im Keller sind oder der Gesetzgeber ne paar neue Einschränkungen erlassen hat.Die Wölfe hör ich schon heulen......................



Na wenn die Karpfenbestände im Keller sind dann wird ebend etwas aus irgendeiner Teichwirtschaft nachgesetzt, es ist ja nun nicht so, dass ein Mangel Satzkarpfen besteht... und die Mitgliedsbeiträge bzw. Kosten für die Berechtigungsscheine sind darauf ausgerichtet.
Bei anderen Fischarten kann es da schon eher Probleme geben.

Gruß, der Fischpaule #h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gewässer*

Aus Sicht des Gewässergutachters kann ich nur sagen: Hoffentlich gehen die Karpfenbestände bald in den Keller!
Gibt leider viel zu Viele, viel zu Große in zu vielen Gewässern, die arg darunter leiden. 
Insofern kann ich den TE nur besonders beglückwünschen! :m


Spaß zum Angeln macht´s natürlich trotzdem. Und zumindest hier bei uns in der Gegend könnte wohl jeden Tag ein karpfen entnommen werden - man würde es vermutlich nicht einmal merken! |uhoh:


----------



## NorbertF (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gewässer*



> Wie gesagt: Es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund fürs Angeln, außer dem Nahrungserwerb!



Das hätten einige gern, ist aber totaler Blödsinn. Darum hats das wohl auch geschafft ein Gesetz zu werden. So wie fast alle die die letzten Jahre in Deutschland gemacht wurden: Blödsinn 
Bin mal gespannt wann die EU sich mal der Sache annimmt...


----------



## PROLOGIC (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gewässer*

@Schrauber78:



> aber wo er (MFT_Dirk) recht hat...
> 
> und wenn du dich persönlich angegriffen fühlst, dann bist du selbst schuld


 
Darum gehts gar nicht, sondern um den Ton in dem er sich eindeutig vergriffen hat.

Wenn ihm was nicht passt dann soll er sich sachlich dazu äußern und nicht *alle* grundlos als Spinner bezeichnen.

Aber der Wortschatz einiger hier im Board ist wohl zu stark verkümmert um solche Dinge sachlich zu behandeln.

@Spin&Jerk:

Du bist der Beste#6:q

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gewässer*

Ich würde mal sagen der Beitrag  sollte das wieder bewirken das einige sich in die Haare beckomen somit wurde es auch erreicht.


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gewässer*

Hi Paule,

Sicher Karpfenbesatz ist leicht zu bekommen. Aber auch leicht zu bezahlen? Viele kleine Vereine , gerade hier vor Ort , haben def. keine finz. Mittel für Besatzmaßnahmen. Der LAV besetzt zwar , aber das ist nur Flickwerk.Von der Größe der Fische mal abgesehen....................
Mal ne kleine Geschichte die ich selbst erlebt habe:
Vor 3-4 Jahren war ich mal mit Verwanten in der Uckermark angeln. Kaum am Gewässer angekommen tauchte auch schon ne "Horde" von 7-8 Leuten auf.Kontrolle............... Die einheimischen hatten Sorge um ihren Karpfenbestand......Hintergrund war der: Jahre zuvor wurde der See besetzt , so in der Richtung K2- K3.......... Groß war die Freude der Angler.Die Fische bissen wie die Plötzen. Da war jeder Angeltag ne Sternstunde. Bald kam das böse erwachen. Die Fänge gingen zurück und blieben dann später ganz aus.Der Teich wurde schlichtweg leer geangelt (die Karpfen). Obwohl der Verein mit neuem Besatz nicht drann war , hat es der Vorsitzende geschafft (das wie wollte er mir nicht sagen), neuen Besatz zu "organisieren".Diesmal wurde der Teich für 5 Jahre zum Karpfenangeln gesperrt.Klar das nach den 5 Jahren die Fische nicht mehr so leicht bissen , aber dafür waren sie eben Größer. Gleichzeitig mit Aufhebung der 5-Jahressperre wurde auch die Fangbegrenzung und das Mindestmaß korrigiert. Die Leute hatten gelernt...............................
Nach dem ich dann versicherte das ich obwohl ich eine Woche angeln wollte max einen Fisch zu entnehmen , waren sie zufrieden. Sicherheitshalber haben se aber doch fast jeden Tag bei mir nochmal "nachgeschaut".
Nebenbei , gefangen hab ich in den Tagen dort leider nichts.........................


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gewässer*



> Aus Sicht des Gewässergutachters kann ich nur sagen: *Hoffentlich gehen die Karpfenbestände bald in den Keller!
> *Gibt leider viel zu Viele, viel zu Große in zu vielen Gewässern, die arg darunter leiden.
> Insofern kann ich den TE nur besonders beglückwünschen! :m


Aha , daher weht der Wind....................
Na Paddy dann begutachte die Gewässer hier in meiner Gegend.Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen sind die Bestände schon auf dem Weg in den Keller. Raubfisch zB. Hechte gibts genug. Über mangelnden Zander klagt auch kaum einer. Karpfen ist zwar keine Mangelware , aber eben um ein vielfaches weniger vorhanden als die Räuber.
Morgen zB. kommt die fischessende Verwandschaft zum Mittag. Hecht wolln se haben. Als schickte ich mein Sohn los. Keine Stunde , eben kam er wieder , packt er nen 92er (cm) auf dem Tisch. Karpfen könnt ich nie und nimmer so auf Bestellung fangen.


----------



## Fischpaule (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gewässer*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Aha , daher weht der Wind....................
> Na Paddy dann begutachte die Gewässer hier in meiner Gegend.Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen sind die Bestände schon auf dem Weg in den Keller. Raubfisch zB. Hechte gibts genug. Über mangelnden Zander klagt auch kaum einer. Karpfen ist zwar keine Mangelware , aber eben um ein vielfaches weniger vorhanden als die Räuber.



Moin Gunnar
Warum Bestände zurückgehen kann viele Ursachen haben, in den meisten Fällen ist es aber so, das sie nicht in den Keller gehen sondern auf ein vernünftiges und naturverträgliches Maß zurück.
Wie schon von Paddy beschrieben, können hohe Karpfenbestände in einem Gewässer enorme Schäden anrichten und ich finde es normal, das man nicht jeden zweiten Tag einen Karpfen fängt.
Lese dir das hier mal durch (aber komplett) und du bist wieder ein bischen schlauer...http://www.lav-mv.de/dokumente/fischbesatz.htm
Denn dort ist es nicht mit Emotionen eines Anglers,  sondern auf wissenschaftlicher Basis beschrieben. 

Gruß, der Fischpaule |wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gewässer*

Rehi Paule,


> und ich finde es normal, das man nicht jeden zweiten Tag einen Karpfen fängt.


Ja kein Thema, Mit ner Nullnummer kann ich auch leben.Hab schon wochensitzungen hintermir mit Nullerfolg. Daran geh ich nicht zu grunde.Das die Fische nicht beißen stört mich weniger.Das sie garnicht oder besser nur in geringen Beständen vorhanden sind schon eher.
So nun les ich mir mal deinen Link durch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Fishzilla (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gewässer*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Aha , daher weht der Wind....................
> Na Paddy dann begutachte die Gewässer hier in meiner Gegend.Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen sind die Bestände schon auf dem Weg in den Keller. Raubfisch zB. Hechte gibts genug. Über mangelnden Zander klagt auch kaum einer. Karpfen ist zwar keine Mangelware , aber eben um ein vielfaches weniger vorhanden als die Räuber.
> Morgen zB. kommt die fischessende Verwandschaft zum Mittag. Hecht wolln se haben. Als schickte ich mein Sohn los. Keine Stunde , eben kam er wieder , packt er nen 92er (cm) auf dem Tisch. Karpfen könnt ich nie und nimmer so auf Bestellung fangen.



Wenn ich auf Zander und Hecht gehe, nehme ich schon immer einen Palettenhubwagen plus Europalette mit.
Unsere Elbe ist mit Zander und Hecht verseucht.
Hoffentlich bricht nicht auch noch eine Meerforellen und Lachspopulation in der Elbe aus. |uhoh:


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gewässer*

Hi Stefan,

Erwartest du auf diese Polemik ne sachliche Antwort?
Bin eigentlich von dir anderes gewohnt........................


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gewässer*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> @Schrauber78:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh großer Meister!!!#h

Tut mir Leid, wenn du dich mit meinem Post sooooo dermaßen angesprochen fühltest...

Wenn du aber genauer gelesen hättest, dann bezeichne ich _*nur*_ diejenigen als Spinner, die bei jeder Fangmeldung verurteilen und mit erhobenen Fingerchen wedeln, wenn man einen ihrer hochgeheiligten Teichschweine (ja, ich meine die "Carps") abschlägt!

Das kann doch wohl nicht angehen, oder?

Nervt dich das denn nicht?

Aus dem Grund, dass mir die Augen wehtun, von den etwas übertriebenen Kommentaren einiger C&R'ler (keinesfalls alles Spinner, achte z.B. Norbert's Beiträge echt hoch), deshalb war mein Tonfall vielleicht gestern etwas schärfer...


Ich denke aber eigentlich nicht, dass mein Wortschatz verkümmert ist.|rolleyes 
Nur ist es echt schade, dass keine einzige Fangmeldung mehr ohne Wertung hier abgegeben werden kannn!#q

Wie du vielleicht gelesen hast, bin ich keinesfalls einer, der alles abschlägt, was mir an den Köder geht.
Ich angel aus Passion und weil es mir Spaß, Entspannung, Ruhe und neue Energie gibt! Ist schon seit langer Zeit so...

Doch ich und meine Familie schätzen auch das wunderbare Nahrungsmittel Fisch und essen ihn wirklich gerne!
Deshalb wandern auch Fänge, die ich verwerten kann, in der heimischen Küche.

Alles deshalb bitte etwas gelassener sehen und nicht immer grad auf einen, der stolz seinen Fang präsentiert draufkloppen!!!


Und Sinn&Jerk's Beiträge und Meinungen find ich eigentlich echt gar nicht schlecht!:m
Schön wenn mehr Jugendliche so einen Schreibstil und Einstellung hätten...

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gewässer*

Soooo,


> Lese dir das hier mal durch (aber komplett) und du bist wieder ein bischen schlauer...http://www.lav-mv.de/dokumente/fischbesatz.htm


 
Danke , das nenn ich nen interessanten Text. Einiges war bekannt , anderes wirklich neu und bei vielen wurden mir die Zusammenhänge klarer. Nicht schlecht....Gleich kopiert und abgespeichert................


----------



## Brassehunter (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gewässer*

Hallo Freunde !!!

Danke an alle ... Die meine Fänge beglückwunscht haben . 

Aber was ich hier gerade lese gehört doch eigentlich nicht zum Thema . Oder?

Werde ein neues Thema eröffnen mit der heutigen ausbeute . 

Und Schluss !!!

MFG|bla:|bla:


----------



## yamo (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gewässer*

Glückwunsch auch von mir! Schreib doch mal, wie Du die Brocken überlistet hast!
Und laß sie Dir schmecken


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gewässer*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Aha , daher weht der Wind....................
> Na Paddy dann begutachte die Gewässer hier in meiner Gegend.Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen sind die Bestände schon auf dem Weg in den Keller. Raubfisch zB. Hechte gibts genug. Über mangelnden Zander klagt auch kaum einer. Karpfen ist zwar keine Mangelware , aber eben um ein vielfaches weniger vorhanden als die Räuber.
> Morgen zB. kommt die fischessende Verwandschaft zum Mittag. Hecht wolln se haben. Als schickte ich mein Sohn los. Keine Stunde , eben kam er wieder , packt er nen 92er (cm) auf dem Tisch. Karpfen könnt ich nie und nimmer so auf Bestellung fangen.


Was heulst Du also? |kopfkrat
99,9% aller Angler essen wesentlich lieber Hecht & Zander als Karpfen. In aller Regel ist doch das Problem, dass es nicht genug Raubfisch für alle Angler gibt. |uhoh:
Bei Dir gibt´s nicht genug Karpfen? Sei froh drum, denn das Gewässer leidet nicht. Fahr halt woanders hin wo es Karpfen gibt.
Ich kann und will nicht verstehen, dass jeder immer alles bei sich haben will. Gott was gäbe ich um solch schöne, nahezu karpfenfreie Gewässer! |rolleyes Nur hier sind sie ja alle dem Wahn verfallen...#d Hier läuft´s genau anders herum! Vielleicht sollten wir der Boardgemeinschaft halber uns gegenseitig zum Angeln einladen? Von Großen Hechten träume ich - 30-Pfünder Karpfen kann ich Dir hier auf Bestellung fangen!


----------



## fastcarp87 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gewässer*

genau so sieht das aus


----------



## Carphunter' (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gewässer*

war klar|uhoh: in letzter zeit artet fast jeder thread so aus wie dieser. nur wegen das c+r. man, die meisten von euch sinn doch schon alle erwachsen!!! es ist doch klar,wenn man ein guter angler ist und oft angeln geht fängt man auch viel! sollte man dann alle fische mitnehmen? dann wären so manche seen schon leergefischt. un is klar. manche nehmen mehr andere wenig oder eben gar kein fisch mit. sollen die angler die fische mitnehmen doch froh sein,das VIELE die fische wieder reinwerfen. sonst würden die angler die fische mitnehmen auch nicht mehr viel fangen. wenn alle is, is alle#d.

klar hört sich angeln aus spaß hard an, weil viele sagen du verletzt aus spaß tiere! aber was ist nur z.b: mit den vogelzüchtern? die stecken die vögel auch in käfige usw. un freuen sich dann. is das gleiche. also habt euch hir nich alle si kindisch und streitet euch JEEEEDESMAL über das gleiche. is doch soooo. immer geht´s um c+s#q
ich selber setze fast 95% der fische zurück. da freuen sich die anderen, das sie den fisch auch vielleicht mal fangen können un nich das der einen vorn kopf bekommt un verreckt.#h


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gewässer*



> Sei froh drum, denn das Gewässer leidet nicht.


Warum leiden?? 
Mir geht es nicht um die sogenannten Intensiv/Sondergewässer(die heißen hier so). da stehen die Karpfen dank übermäßigen Besatz Schuppe an Schuppe.Ein angeln dort verliert schnell seinen Reiz. Das einzig gute an den Gewässern ist das die meisten auch nebenbei einen guten Hecht oder Zanderbestand haben.


> Gott was gäbe ich um solch schöne, nahezu karpfenfreie Gewässer!


Eben nicht. Diesen Gewässer hatten früher , ohne extrem nachzuhelfen , einen gesunden Besatz aller Arten. Keine Monokultur.Egal worauf geanglt wurde , Erfolg stellte sich früher oder später immer ein.Aber derartige Gewässer gibt es hier fast nicht mehr.Deswegen , um bei deinen Worten zu bleiben , heul ich.


> Ich kann und will nicht verstehen, dass jeder immer alles bei sich haben will.


Versteh ich , mann will immer das haben was nicht oder wenig verfügbar ist.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gewässer*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Warum leiden??
> Mir geht es nicht um die sogenannten Intensiv/Sondergewässer(die heißen hier so). da stehen die Karpfen dank übermäßigen Besatz Schuppe an Schuppe.Ein angeln dort verliert schnell seinen Reiz.


Ich rede hier nicht von Karpfenzuchtteichen. Auch wenige Karpfen können einem Gewässer schaden, alles nur eine Frage der Größe der Fische und des Zustands des Gewässers! |rolleyes Auch meine ich nicht, dass Leiden des Anglers, weil das Angeln keinen Spaß mehr macht - nur dass wir uns nicht mißverstehen! Das gesamte Gewässer wird z.T. nachhaltig geschädigt - allein schon durch die Trübung und Düngung die unsere Rüsselmäuler verursachen.

Wenn alles klappt, wird es nächstes Jahr eine passende Publikation dazu geben. Ich hab da gerade so ein Projekt laufen, wo man genau diesen Fall (130ha Gewässer und ein Dutzend riesiger Karpfen) wunderbar verfolgen kann...


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gewässer*

Moin Paddy,



> Wenn alles klappt, wird es nächstes Jahr eine passende Publikation dazu geben. Ich hab da gerade so ein Projekt laufen, wo man genau diesen Fall (130ha Gewässer und ein Dutzend riesiger Karpfen) wunderbar verfolgen kann...


Da ich noch nicht so ganz glauben kann das diese Anzahl an Großkarpfen ein Gewässer dieser Größe derart schädigen kann , bin ich zu 100% an diesen Projekt interssiert. Wenns soweit ist , vergiss mich (uns) nicht.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gewässer*

Tag zusammen,
ich denke auch an C&R ich will das man auch länger was davon hat und das ich wenn ich mal älter bin auch noch fische an meinem Gewässer fange!Jedoch in unserm Vereinssee gilt das man alle Hechte,Barsche und Welse sofort töten muss und mitnehmen muss!Ich fange relativ viel Hechte für das Gewässer meistens fallen die mir nach dem abhaaken/Foto wieder aus der Hand weil die so glitschig sind !Super und eine Woche später geht irgendeiner dahin und fängt wieder meine Hechte und haut die aufen Kopf :c!Bei uns am See war mal ein Gastangler der wirklich gut Hechte gefangen hat an unserm See,alle aufen Kopf gehauen ich fragte ihn was er damit machen möchte?Gastangler:"Fische alle verkaufen".Erstens ist doch Fische verkaufen doch verboten oder?#q#q#q

Was ich damit sagen will man kan eh nichts ändern einer der alles/viel aufen Kopf haut wird trotzdem weiter machen obwohl wir alle hier rumschnauzen!Das juckt den doch nicht,die lachen sich eins ins Fäustchen und wir sind hier am Diskutieren und streiten was macht das für einen Sinn?;+;+

Vielleicht sollten wir mal ein Thread aufmachen wo wir nur über C+R und so reden wäre doch ganz lustig,dann würde man auch keine anderen Threads damit zerstören!

mfg Marvin


----------



## rob (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gewässer*

sorry jungs jetzt langt es.
bitte wieder zurück zum thema  oder ich werde den thread schliessen müssen!
lg rob


----------



## Breamhunter (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sternstunden an neuem Gewässer*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir mal ein Thread aufmachen wo wir nur über C+R und so reden wäre doch ganz lustig,dann würde man auch keine anderen Threads damit zerstören!
> mfg Marvin



Bei den "Raubfischern" wäre das Ding schon hier gelandet:q
Bin heute zum erstenmal im Karpfen (Carp) Forum. 
Bei den vielen Postings habe ich mir sowas schon gedacht


----------

